

Despite Protests, UK Will Feed Richard O’Dwyer to US Officials Anyways - tomekEl
http://www.webpronews.com/despite-protests-uk-will-feed-richard-odwyer-to-us-officials-anyways-2012-07

======
tomekEl
So this: [http://www.change.org/petitions/ukhomeoffice-stop-the-
extrad...](http://www.change.org/petitions/ukhomeoffice-stop-the-extradition-
of-richard-o-dwyer-to-the-usa-saverichard) is pretty much pointless now...

